# Anyone travel by train?



## Jennygirl (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm thinking of taking Amtrak up to Fresno to see my sisters for Xmas this year with my 14 year old son...I hate the long drive and thought it might be fun...It's cheaper to do it this way than to drive due to the high gas prices so it sounds good in theory LOL The only draw back I see so far, is that I have to take a bus from LA to Bakersfield...so the train portion is a small part of the trip. Any thoughts or experiences? Seat sizes? I'm a pretty big girl so I'm concerned about the seats being too narrow...what do you think?


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 31, 2007)

Depending on the type of car on the line Amtrak seats are either terribly narrow with a big metal divider or well padded, a little wider but still with that metal divider.

Amtrak also falls ridiculously off schedule, if the booking information says you're going to be on the train for 2hrs 45min you're likely looking at a four and a half hour train ride (I've spent over 30 hours on a train that was supposed to be a 20 hour ride and it took my cousin 35 hours to travel from San Francisco to Seattle on Amtrak this summer). 

It's really not worth the trouble.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi JennyGirl: 
Good luck on your travel plans with your son for the upcoming holidays. Yep 'Wild Zero' pretty much summed up the Amtrak experience - they are as slow as molasses. I cannot speak for the travel on the WestCoast- but as far as the NorthEast Corridor (Montreal -Florida routes) it can be a bear for many reasons- delays being one of them. Overall the results have been mixed. Now one of the problems I've found with Amtrak with Holiday travel is the crowds and depending on the station when you are able to board. One trick is to request skycap assistance to board early (to avoid the crowds) and travel early if possible.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Nov 1, 2007)

Having done the Amtrak thing in the past (Boston to Chicago a few times), and the other posters pretty much sum up what I experienced.

The good news is that it is far less stressful than driving, especially if there is holiday traffic going on. You might even get to see some interesting scenery that you couldn't take in on the road, but that depends on the route. You can also get up and walk around a bit too, so it isn't anywhere near as confining as plane travel.

Personally, I'd not be too quick to take Amtrak again, but that's not to say I wouldn't. Best of luck and have fun.


----------



## k1009 (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe this site will help http://www.seat61.com/UnitedStates.htm. It's been really useful to me for South-East Asia and India, and having been on many a European train I know that he's absolutely spot on there. I don't know what train travel in the US is like, but I've always enjoyed it both overseas and at home. Have a great trip.


----------



## Jennygirl (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm still not sure which way we are going to go...i might just drive up there in the Tahoe...seems like it would be more comfortable LOL I think the worst part will be the long bus ride...the only plus I can see is that I won't have to be stressed out driving in traffic...


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2007)

Jennygirl said:


> I'm still not sure which way we are going to go...i might just drive up there in the Tahoe...seems like it would be more comfortable LOL I think the worst part will be the long bus ride...the only plus I can see is that I won't have to be stressed out driving in traffic...



It's worth giving it a shot, right? Otherwise, you'll never know, and you might really like it. A lot of the time, I don't have the negative experiences (with anything) that other people have, and it's always worth it to me to investigate my options. I've not had armrests on a train...ever, that I can think of, so if you're traveling with your son, your spillover shouldn't be a problem. And, you can sleep! And, you might be able to meet a stranger who will kill someone for you. Not gonna get THAT in your car!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought the main hub for Amtrack in California was still at Union Station in downtown LA. It might be neat to take the train and see.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Nov 1, 2007)

Trains rule. Did you hear about the Amtrak bill a few days ago reauthorizing their funding? IT PASSED THE SENATE! They even dropped the profitability requirement.

Republicans want to expose Amtrak to more competition and take away their funding, and Dems want to maintain funding as support for Amtrak as a necessary public service.

I kind of agree with Republicans here-- I think competition might make railroads more effective in America, perhaps reducing automobile usage (someone care to qualify this statement?). On the other hand, I'm worried that passenger trains in America would fail. My agenda here is that I just want to see trains.


----------



## Jes (Nov 1, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> IT PASSED THE SENATE! They even dropped the profitability requirement.
> 
> .



sadly, they did not drop the profanity requirements.

we are all subject to getting cussed at by amtrak conductors for years to come.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Nov 1, 2007)

JennyGirl,

I don't know if trains and seating are different on the West Coast, but I've enjoyed taking Amtrak. Previous posters are right, Amtrak's schedules can be less than reliable. I've been 4 hours late on a 7-hour train ride. But, that's usually an exception to the rule. An hour or two late is common.

But, for all its worth, I've been 30 minutes early, too. Amtrak leases its rail from the freight companies so has to yeild to them. That, with track repairs, add to the trouble.

The seats on the trains I've been on are roomy. Lots of leg room. The communter trains I've been on also have outlets for computers, DVD players, etc. The superliners, the double-decker train cars on the coast to coast routes, include a snack car and a diner car. My girls like the diner cars. I've met and talked to lots of interesting folk there. It's usually community seating. 

I agree with Jes. Give it a try. The worst that can happen is that you'll be informed about whether or not you want to do it again. 

Plus, if you search Amtrak's "Hot Deals" tab, you can usually save a good chunk on a ticket.

peace....


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Nov 1, 2007)

I loved my OH-NJ amtrak trip. It took twice as long as driving would have, but I don't like to drive. It's true, you do see lots of things you wouldn't see from say, an interstate. So, it is cool if you're into that sort of thing.

As for the seats, there was not a divider on the seat in which I rode. I did share seats with a little old Amish woman (I thought she had died en route - I was just about to hold a mirror under her nose when she stirred). I'd do it again if I have somewhere to go. Let us know how it goes if you choose the train. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 2, 2007)

Jennygirl said:


> I'm thinking of taking Amtrak up to Fresno to see my sisters for Xmas this year with my 14 year old son...I hate the long drive and thought it might be fun...It's cheaper to do it this way than to drive due to the high gas prices so it sounds good in theory LOL The only draw back I see so far, is that I have to take a bus from LA to Bakersfield...so the train portion is a small part of the trip. Any thoughts or experiences? Seat sizes? I'm a pretty big girl so I'm concerned about the seats being too narrow...what do you think?




I've travelled on Amtrak from the bay area to Fresno as well as San Diego to Fresno. Its not that bad really. The bus part kinda sucks as its not very roomy but the train isn't uncomfortable. The bathrooms on the train should you need to use one are pretty roomy, at least the ones I've been on and you can get up and move around to stretch your legs without losing any of your travel time. 

It takes a bit longer to travel by train but with the price of gas what it is and the traffic you are sure to encounter, especially if the weather is bad going over the grapevine you're probably better off on Amtrak than you would be if you drove.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 2, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Trains rule. Did you hear about the Amtrak bill a few days ago reauthorizing their funding? IT PASSED THE SENATE! They even dropped the profitability requirement.
> 
> Republicans want to expose Amtrak to more competition and take away their funding, and Dems want to maintain funding as support for Amtrak as a necessary public service.
> 
> I kind of agree with Republicans here-- I think competition might make railroads more effective in America, perhaps reducing automobile usage (someone care to qualify this statement?). On the other hand, I'm worried that passenger trains in America would fail. My agenda here is that I just want to see trains.


Agree with you on wanting to see more passenger rail.
I don't think competition will help at all -- right now it's already competing with air travel and buses, and except on heavily-traveled routes, it's not profitable. 
As fuel costs rise, it will become competitive.
There are real issues with the hidden subsidies of other modes of transportation, but I'll save that for another time.

-Rusty


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 2, 2007)

When I was a bit more ambulatory, I used to take the AmTrack from San Diego (Oceanside) to LA (Union Station) several times a month for shopping trips for my business. I actually loved the train and found it quite comfortable. On the Amtrack Surfliner, most all trains are very fat friendly, easy on and off, huge handicapped bathroom, and several larger seats on the main floor of each train, and seats with moveable armrests. These are the trains that are double decker, and I am speaking of only the main floor. But truly these trains were very roomy and comfy. I always got the red cap at Union Staion to take me in their little car to the front so I could avoid the very long walk. I always found it a good expierience.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 2, 2007)

My daughter and I often ride the San Bernardino to L.A. Metrolink train. It is so much more relaxing than driving! We have also taken the subway to Hollywood & Universal Studios. The subway makes a couple stops along Hollywood Blvd. at Vine and at Highland. Downtown Burbank is also an interesting place to ride the Metrolink to, but you have to walk across a high bridge (with a low guardrail) over Interstate 5 to get to the interesting part of town.

The one thing I caution you about riding Amtrak, is to be careful and read exactly what form of transportation you will be riding on. The "train" from L.A. to San Francisco is actually a train from L.A. to Bakersfield and then a bus from Bakersfield to San Francisco.

One of these days I'd like to ride the train from San Bernardino to Flagstaff AZ. (or maybe even all the way to Chicago...) There is a famous "train hotel" in Winslow AZ that you must see! My birth mother and I stayed there (we drove), it was designed by the same woman that designed the Grand Canyon lodges. There is nothing like it, it was incredible! The hotel is actually the train station for Winslow. Winslow is a classic Rt. 66 town that the Eagles sang about. You can also take a train from San Bdo to Williams AZ, and then ride the Grand Canyon train (I believe this is the train that the movie "Polar Express" was named after...) The Grand Canyon train brings you right up to the lodges, and then there are trams that take you to all the hotels and major view points. Some of the "non-rim" hotels aren't really that expensive comparitavely speaking but you need to make reservations in advance.

http://www.laposada.org/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/houlihan/198274871/in/set-72157594213736682/

Stan


----------



## ppinkie (Nov 2, 2007)

I ride Amtrak quite often up and down the East Coast (i.e. anywhere between Virginia and Mass) and I prefer it to air travel. I feel it is so much quicker and easier, as I dont have to find a way to the airport, arrive an hour early, walk miles through airports, blah, blah, blah. I just plug in my computer and watch a movie! 

Im going to repeat that the seats can be a bit narrow, but if your ride is short sit in the Cafe Car. Also, Bussines Class is a _bit_ more roomy.


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 2, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> My daughter and I often ride the San Bernardino to L.A. Metrolink train. It is so much more relaxing than driving! We have also taken the subway to Hollywood & Universal Studios. The subway makes a couple stops along Hollywood Blvd. at Vine and at Highland. Downtown Burbank is also an interesting place to ride the Metrolink to, but you have to walk across a high bridge (with a low guardrail) over Interstate 5 to get to the interesting part of town.
> 
> The one thing I caution you about riding Amtrak, is to be careful and read exactly what form of transportation you will be riding on. The "train" from L.A. to San Francisco is actually a train from L.A. to Bakersfield and then a bus from Bakersfield to San Francisco.
> 
> ...


For scenic/classic train fans, Arizona has two of the best:
Durango & Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad (Touristy)
and 
Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad (Hobbyist-y) 

I recommend both, but the C & T has more "personality". 

-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny this thread should pop up. I have been contemplating taking a train out to Chicago to see my folks in the spring with my son. I thought it would be a fun experience for my train nut of a kid and it's cheaper than flying. He's in preschool so i think he could miss a couple weeks of school for this trip  It's good to see that there is room in the seats. I was looking online and it says it takes 51 hours to get there. Not much different than driving.


----------



## Waxwing (Nov 2, 2007)

I've only taken it from Boston to NYC, but I love me some Amtrack. Outlets for your laptop, comfy, bar car....yay! Damned pricey though. $127 bucks to NYC as compared to $15 for the Fung Wah bus.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Nov 2, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I've only taken it from Boston to NYC, but I love me some Amtrack. Outlets for your laptop, comfy, bar car....yay! Damned pricey though. $127 bucks to NYC as compared to $15 for the Fung Wah bus.



I love reading about Fung Wah. Don't those buses explode?


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 2, 2007)

I love riding in trains! The Amtrak usually have two at each end that seat one person, so I usually try to grab one of those, mostly to keep the embarrassment factor to a minimum (One time a man was looking for a seat, saw me alone and pointed at the empty seat next to me..I nodded, because it was free, and when he got to me he said, pretty danged loudly "Oh no way ..that isnt going to work" and walked away) ..and they are usually roomy enough for me to sit comfortably (size 24 pants). 

Whatever you decide..I hope you have a great time!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2007)

I like train travel--in theory--a lot too, but *because* the travel time is so much longer, the seat size thing becomes that much more important.

I traveled to Toronto about 5 years ago and was okay because the seat next to me was empty. If it hadn't...'twould have been a long 19 hrs.


----------



## Russell Williams (Nov 2, 2007)

In the spring of this year I purchased, for about $700, a 30 day rail pass which allowed me unlimited travel on the trains in the United States and Canada. I rode a variety of different Amtrak and Canadian rail trains. In general I was quite content. 

At times I took sleeper cars and in those situations the meals were included in the price and if a second person was in the room it did not increase the price. A complicating factor was that I need to use a CPAP when I sleep and on the Canadian trains they had to use an extension cord. 

The sleeper cars all had showers which I used on a regular basis. The size of the toilets varied but if I could find a handicapped toilet there was no problem. The trip was far more comfortable than a bus and I was able to meet a lot of interesting people.

Last year I took Amtrak from Washington, DC to Boston and the NAAFA convention. The train was very fast and very comfortable. My understanding is that on that route Amtrak owns the rails and therefore, since there are no freight trains, there are no delays caused by freight trains.

Twice I have taken the train from Washington, DC to Chicago. For reasons I do not understand, the cost of a sleeper accommodation varies considerably. It was nice to get on the train in Washington, DC, settle into my sleeper accommodation, go eat dinner, go back to my sleeper accommodation and prepare for bed, wake up in the morning, have breakfast, and get off in Chicago.

In my 30 day adventure I took the train from Los Angeles to Seattle and found a very pleasant experience. In the part of the trip going up through Vandenberg Air Force Base there was someone who was explaining what the local scenery was. Going from Northern California to Seattle I was able to look out the windows, and through the trees, see the various volcanic mountains. 

I will never be able to repeat the experience but I am glad that I had it.

, Yours truly,

Russell Williams


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 4, 2007)

Reading this thread has made me want to travel across the USA by train - with the cheapest ticket! It sounds so cool, you get to see so much!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 5, 2007)

If I ever have the money for vacation type travel, and there are train routes available, I'd take the train any day...even if I had to purchase two seats as many of the airlines require. I am one who very much believes that the journey is as important as the destination, and no other mode of travel allows you to see what there is to see like rail travel. I really regret that I never got a chance to take a scenic train trip in one of the old vista/pleasure dome cars... http://www.vistadome.com/dome_tour/index.html ....the views had to have been amazing.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 5, 2007)

CleverBomb said:


> For scenic/classic train fans, Arizona has two of the best:
> Durango & Silverton Narrow Gauge Railroad (Touristy)
> and
> Cumbres & Toltec Scenic Railroad (Hobbyist-y)
> ...



My wife and I have been on the Durango to Silverton train but not the C & T Railroad. It looks like a beautiful ride! We really enjoyed the ride to Silverton and back, they even picked up hikers at some of the remote areas. The train follows the Animas River for some time if I remember correctly. One thing they don't emphasize enough when riding a steam train (especially one with open passenger cars...) Wear a hat and glasses of some type (preferably goggles...) the coal soot rains down on you quite a bit, it really bothered my eyes.

Stan


----------



## Shosh (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Jenny,

I love to take the train up to the country to visit my sister and nephews. It is so relaxing and I prefer it to driving long distances.I also have another brother who lives interstate that I usually travel to see once a year. I have driven there before but found the train much less stressful.
I hope that you too can also enjoy your trip, as much as I always do on the train.
Best wishes to you.
Susannah


----------



## Tina (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll be taking a train at the end of this month to visit Ris and Bio, and meet with friends.


----------



## Risible (Nov 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> I'll be taking a train at the end of this month to visit Ris and Bio, and meet with friends.



T, did you read Sandie's post? I believe it's the Surfliner you'll be on, so it sounds like you'll be comfy!


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, I saw that and it looks good. There's something I need to send you -- sorry I haven't done it yet. You know how I get distracted.  I haven't been on a train for a long time and I look forward to it. I'll have a couple of good books, some water and my Shuffle, so I'll be set.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Nov 6, 2007)

amtrak via california is a sad thing, every train I've ridden on was at least 3 hours late. The worst one was 9 hours late, it was disgusting.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

Nine hours??? That's insane. Cripes, Ris, maybe we should keep in contact via cell phone, eh?


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Nov 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Nine hours??? That's insane. Cripes, Ris, maybe we should keep in contact via cell phone, eh?



it gets worse, i had to hop onto another train after a 3 hour train ride. which was 4 hours late. It was originally supposed to get to the train station at 7 am and it be 4 hour trip not including an hour wait for the second train. i ended getting to my destination at around 10 pm


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

Cripes, that's horrid. I'm sure that is the exception rather than the rule, but it does seem that they are notorious for delays. I guess one reason is that, at least on the west coast, Union Pacific owns the tracks, and they have the right of way. So if one of their freight trains with 100 cars needs to pass, it can be quite a wait. Multiply that by a few times and it's no fun. I hear they were working on the tracks in No. California, and that caused a bunch of delays. Fortunately, I'm going in the other direction.


----------



## Emma (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow I can't imagine being on a train that long. Man, the longest I was on was 4 hours and it drove me maaaaaaaaaaaad. 

I suppose americans are more conditioned for long journies?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 6, 2007)

I regularly commute on the train, at least four times a weak usually. Cheaper than paying for petrol and less stress.


----------



## sobie18 (Nov 6, 2007)

Took some train rides in Italy and they were cool. As long as you have time and are not in a hurry, it would be the best way to travel cross-country. 

Especially in the fall when the colors are changing; how cool would that be?

On the other hand, I wouldn't watch any train/horror movies beforehand. Silver Streak is a funny one, though...


----------



## Jennygirl (Nov 6, 2007)

I've definitely decided to give it a shot...I'm taking a bus one way to get to fresno, the ones leaving at 12:30 and 4:30am have pretty short ride times on them and then the way home we will be taking a combo of bus and train...i figure we can take our time coming home and see the scenery more  Is anyone from fresno? Is there anything fun to do there? I've driven there once to pick up my sister but other than that we didn't spend much time there. Luckily we will be there 3 days and most of that time will be spent visiting with my sisters and niece and nephew  

You know what I wish...that there was one of those super fast BART trains that went from Southern Cali to Las Vegas...I'd be on it every weekend heehee


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 6, 2007)

Jennygirl said:


> ...
> You know what I wish...that there was one of those super fast BART trains that went from Southern Cali to Las Vegas...I'd be on it every weekend heehee



I think there still is a group seriously planning on building a high speed train from Ontario to Las Vegas. It's funny how the train routes go. There is a train from San Bernardino to Salt Lake City UT, but none to Las Vegas. I would image that the train goes through or at least near LV at some point?

Hopefully one of these days...


Stan


----------



## CleverBomb (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, there's a very good reason there's no high-speed rail from LA to Vegas...
Airlines and tourbus companies.

-Rusty


----------



## AgentSkelly (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a regular traveler on Amtrak.

Amtrak in California operates a wee bit differently than the rest of the system. Caltrans funds for expanded train operation, so you have trains branded under the Amtrak California Brand, such as the Pacific Surfliner. These are double decker trains that have a cafe car and a lounge. The seats are about the same size as an first class airline seat AND they have power outlets at the seat.

One train to watch out for is the Coast Starlight. This train goes from Seattle to Los Angeles and gets delayed due to Union Pacific's not adding track capacity between Klamath Falls, OR and Sacramento, CA. You can still get from Seattle to California in 24 hours on this train though.

My personal favorite train is the Maple Leaf which goes from New York Penn Station to Toronto Union Station along with the Empire Builder which goes from Chicago to Portland, OR and Seattle, WA.


----------



## Risible (Nov 7, 2007)

Tina said:


> Nine hours??? That's insane. Cripes, Ris, maybe we should keep in contact via cell phone, eh?





AgentSkelly said:


> I'm a regular traveler on Amtrak.
> 
> Amtrak in California operates a wee bit differently than the rest of the system. Caltrans funds for expanded train operation, so you have trains branded under the Amtrak California Brand, such as the Pacific Surfliner. These are double decker trains that have a cafe car and a lounge. The seats are about the same size as an first class airline seat AND they have power outlets at the seat.



Oooo, AgentSkelly makes it sound nice, T. But, yeah, the cell phone is a good idea. PM me with the train so I can get that taken care of, k.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 7, 2007)

personally, i enjoy train travel simply because it gives me time to think...a LOT of time. not to mention there's often some great scenery to be enjoyed, if you're open to it. being a skinny little prick, i dont take issue with the seats, but i can see how they'd be a problem for anyone with "more desirable" proportions. all in all, i'd say the scenery alone would be reason enough to test the limits of your patience.


----------



## Jes (Nov 7, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> My daughter and I often ride the San Bernardino to L.A. Metrolink train. It is so much more relaxing than driving! We have also taken the subway to Hollywood & Universal Studios. The subway makes a couple stops along Hollywood Blvd. at Vine and at Highland. Downtown Burbank is also an interesting place to ride the Metrolink to, but you have to walk across a high bridge (with a low guardrail) over Interstate 5 to get to the interesting part of town.
> 
> The one thing I caution you about riding Amtrak, is to be careful and read exactly what form of transportation you will be riding on. The "train" from L.A. to San Francisco is actually a train from L.A. to Bakersfield and then a bus from Bakersfield to San Francisco.
> 
> ...



my imaginary astrophysicist boyfriend lives in flagstaff. he's jewish. and dreeeaaaaamy.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 7, 2007)

Jes said:


> my imaginary astrophysicist boyfriend lives in flagstaff. he's jewish. and dreeeaaaaamy.



What appears to be an oil well jutting out between the cottonwoods on his ranch is probably just a water pump... don't let him fool ya.


Just sayin'

desert_man_stan


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 7, 2007)

missaf said:


> What kills me is the bullet train from Ontario to Vegas won't stop in Barstow at the old Harvey House at all. I'd have to drive 1.5 hours the other direciton to even get on the train instead of a 2.5 hour drive to Vegas the other way :blink:



ontario, california? if so, then there's no reason why i'm not in riverside RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 7, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Trains rule. Did you hear about the Amtrak bill a few days ago reauthorizing their funding? IT PASSED THE SENATE! They even dropped the profitability requirement.
> 
> Republicans want to expose Amtrak to more competition and take away their funding, and Dems want to maintain funding as support for Amtrak as a necessary public service.
> 
> I kind of agree with Republicans here-- I think competition might make railroads more effective in America, perhaps reducing automobile usage (someone care to qualify this statement?). On the other hand, I'm worried that passenger trains in America would fail. My agenda here is that I just want to see trains.



Until gas prices go up (like now) and stay up eek they pretty much would fail if exposed to competition. That's why they're protected right now by subsidies. I don't like it at all, but otherwise, we'd have no alternatives when planes and such got bad. That's why most stuff is transported by trucks or planes.


----------



## AC4400CW (Nov 8, 2007)

Littleghost said:


> Until gas prices go up (like now) and stay up eek they pretty much would fail if exposed to competition. That's why they're protected right now by subsidies. I don't like it at all, but otherwise, we'd have no alternatives when planes and such got bad. That's why most stuff is transported by trucks or planes.



Remember, the overwhelming majority of the subsidies (in the US anyway) goes to passenger operations like Amtrak or commuter trains. Trucks and shipping/barge transport get a lot of help from federal, state and local subsidies while the railroads pretty much fend for themselves. Shut down rail for a while and it will be very obvious what a huge proportion of US commerce travels by rail.

With a few exceptions like the Amtrak-owned Northeast Corridor (Boston - Washington, DC) and some commuter systems, the railroads are privately owned, and the freight customers pay the bills. Trains move when the dispatcher grants authority, which is based on corporate priorities. I remember seeing an eastbound Amtrak train "stabbed" at Sphinx, UT (in the middle of nowhere in the eastern UT desert) by the Rio Grande's dispatcher in Denver to wait for the westbound Geneva Steel taconite ore train. Amtrak gets no respect, and less priority.


----------



## AgentSkelly (Nov 8, 2007)

AC4400CW said:


> Remember, the overwhelming majority of the subsidies (in the US anyway) goes to passenger operations like Amtrak or commuter trains. Trucks and shipping/barge transport get a lot of help from federal, state and local subsidies while the railroads pretty much fend for themselves. Shut down rail for a while and it will be very obvious what a huge proportion of US commerce travels by rail.
> 
> With a few exceptions like the Amtrak-owned Northeast Corridor (Boston - Washington, DC) and some commuter systems, the railroads are privately owned, and the freight customers pay the bills. Trains move when the dispatcher grants authority, which is based on corporate priorities. I remember seeing an eastbound Amtrak train "stabbed" at Sphinx, UT (in the middle of nowhere in the eastern UT desert) by the Rio Grande's dispatcher in Denver to wait for the westbound Geneva Steel taconite ore train. Amtrak gets no respect, and less priority.



Not always the case. BNSF tends to treat Amtrak trains with the same priority as everyone else so you don't see many intentional delays when BNSF has a Amtrak train on their territory. UP and CSX however the worse offenders as they simply don't care.

But yes, Amtrak's seats have room for everyone for the most part. I've heard some comments from some BBWs who said the seats on the Acela Express were a wee bit too tight for them, but I have never rode that train yet, so I don't know. Routes that have Amfleet, Superliner, and Horizon cars I think off the top of my head are 41" width. And the plus side is they have a great recline and have leg rests


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 8, 2007)

I love to travel by train. I would do so exclusively if I could afford it. Very expensive. The seats are very comfortable but the days are long gone when I could share a seat with someone. If I got on and it was full I'd have some issues but no more than in any other form of transportation. The train is the way to go.


----------



## AC4400CW (Nov 8, 2007)

AgentSkelly said:


> Not always the case. BNSF tends to treat Amtrak trains with the same priority as everyone else so you don't see many intentional delays when BNSF has a Amtrak train on their territory. UP and CSX however the worse offenders as they simply don't care.



Score another one for BNSF. Most of my railfan experience is with UP and its central corridor predecessors. Amtrak? Screw 'em, we got empty coal trains to move (or more likely since the merger - leave in sidings evrywhere and send a new dog-catch crew out every 12 hours).


----------



## AgentSkelly (Nov 9, 2007)

AC4400CW said:


> Score another one for BNSF. Most of my railfan experience is with UP and its central corridor predecessors. Amtrak? Screw 'em, we got empty coal trains to move (or more likely since the merger - leave in sidings evrywhere and send a new dog-catch crew out every 12 hours).



Yeah, thats a classic UP trick. Here, UP seems just to not like the Coast Starlight and of course that one gets screwed big time. Cascades trains that do the Portland-Eugene run generally don't have any major delays.


----------



## ksandru (Nov 11, 2007)

Since I don't like flying, I prefer traveling by train. I have traveled from NYC to Orlando & Miami using the Silver Star and was very comfortable in the seats. The only thing that is very uncomfortable are the dining cars. The booths don't move & it's an extremely tight fit. Not only for a SSBBBW (like myself) but also for an average sized person as well. I think it's getting pricey as well, but for the relaxation factor, I highly recommend going via train.

Hugs, Kathy


----------



## AgentSkelly (Nov 11, 2007)

ksandru said:


> Since I don't like flying, I prefer traveling by train. I have traveled from NYC to Orlando & Miami using the Silver Star and was very comfortable in the seats. The only thing that is very uncomfortable are the dining cars. The booths don't move & it's an extremely tight fit. Not only for a SSBBBW (like myself) but also for an average sized person as well. I think it's getting pricey as well, but for the relaxation factor, I highly recommend going via train.
> 
> Hugs, Kathy



The Silver Star along any long distance train that operates to and from New York Penn Station have what is called Heritage diners. These cars are refurbished and modernized cars that were given to Amtrak by the railroads that gave their passenger trains to. Most of them if I remember right were all built in the 1950s so thats why the booths are a bit tight.

Did you ever go into the Cafe Car? The booths there should have lots of room.


----------

